# Doe Supposedly Pregnant, Acting in Heat, cannot tell



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

I have only ever owned two does. One kidded, but she went into heat with the studs owner. This new doe is supposed to have already been bred before we bought her, we bought her about 2 to 3 months ago. The previous owner doesn't know when she was bred. Her name is Bambi. She is a 3 or 4 year old Nubian doe. It is her 3rd kidding I think, not her 2nd or first I know. Bambi has always been a skittish goat, never coming to you or barely letting you touch her, but today she is acting VERY lovey and even let me rub her above her tail which she hates. She is trying to hunch our whether when I have him on halter and am letting him stand. She keeps stopping in front of me and stretching her back out while standing perfectly usual. They are our only two goats. 

Is she just acting weird, getting close to kidding (which she looks like she could be pregnant), or is she going into heat again? I don't know her normal signs when going into kidding. Her previous owner wouldn't either. What do yall think?

onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would pull blood and send it in to BioTracking. That would be the definite way to know for sure.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think she's in heat. The mounting the wether is the dead give away. 
Not all Nubians will come in heat in August, which was three months ago. 
I'm betting she is not pregnant. If you can find a buck, she might still be
in heat tomorrow. If not, try to get her to a buck, or a buck to her in
about 18 days and leave them together for awhile.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Actually, I have a doe that was bred. The next month, she was in heat again. I thought she didn't take, but I decided to wait until next month. The next month comes and she didnt go into heat. Ahe actually did take to the breeding!
Usually if they go into heat afterwards she did not take, but that is not always the case.

She just recently kidded too, even though she was in heat after she was bred.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

She was in heat. We now have a stud to breed to her, thanks guys! You guys got me to call in!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm assuming your not milking her since she's possibly bred, right? If not, is she getting an udder? Have you held her and tried to feel for kid movement? 
If your not sure about kid movement have someone hold her, and put your hand on the lower part of the right side of her belly <right side would be if your looking at her from behind, not from her head>, gently place your hand on her belly in front of her udder, and if you can place the other one on the lower side in front of her back leg, and just wait to see if you feel anything. We started feeling movement around 3mo pregnant in our girls.
You could also take a picture of her rear end - vulva & udder area and post it and some people might be able to look at her and tell if she might be pregnant or not.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm assuming your not milking her since she's possibly bred, right? If not, is she getting an udder? Have you held her and tried to feel for kid movement? t.


She's in heat. As in wasn't bred before. Notice the timing from Georgia's
first post on this subject. Normal heat cycle. The good news is Miss Georgia
is ready for her this time and has a buck lined up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At least you now know


----------

